# Memphis In May Roadtrip



## Kloset BBQR (May 10, 2005)

Anyone interested in going down to Memphis in May this weekend?

I've always wanted to go and it's snuck up on me again.

Short notice I know but isn't that what roadtrips are all about anyway?

Just think, Corky's, Rendevous, Neeley's Interstate, The Barbecue Championship, Graceland, probably even some Chickens with Lemon flavored breasts  :grin: and Elvis, Elvis, Elvis.  A once in a lifetime trip!
A true weekend of BBQ debauchery!  

Anyone interested, let me know!

Thank you, thank you very much :bar:


----------



## Jack W. (May 10, 2005)

I went a few years back.  4 really killer days.  Don't miss the ducks at the Peabody at Happy Hour, or BB Kings.  

Have Great Q!

Jack


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

Is Al Roker gonna be there again this year???  :grin:  :grin:  I'd love to go ~ Maybe some year.....

Have a great time!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 12, 2005)

Ok guys, I'm off for Memphis.  I'll post a report and a review of the BBQ Joints we hit.  So little time, so much BBQ.  My son want's to try some of that BBQ Spaghetti they serve in Memphis.  Just doesn't sound right to me.

I'm hoping for good weather but one of the nicknames for MIM is Memphis In Mud, so I'm bringing a raincoat just in case.

Kloset


----------

